# Windshield wipers? Nothing from amazon fits.



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

This has been an ongoing saga for me, i've ordered 3 sets/brands of wipers that should fit my tiguan only to have them missing the adapter.

1. Bosch Icon OE - These which are sold at amazon and in retail have the same model number across multiple variants of the product. Amazon charges around $15 while auto zone or advanced auto parts wants $25-30 for these each. The retail ones will fit as per Bosch - I just dont think wipers are worth $60 a set.
2. Michelin Cyclone - They don't fit even though amazon says they will. 
3. Trico 19-240 Tech - Same as above.

Any one have any suggestions for affordable wipers? OEM ones will run me close to $45 for a set and I know they fit.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

PIAA silicones, will send edit this post with links from Amazon when purchased. 

PIAA 97053 Si-Tech Silicone Wiper Blade - 21" 525mm (Pack of 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BTBP9Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8h8DDbGYZEK6C

PIAA 97060 Si-Tech Silicone Wiper Blade - 24" 600mm (Pack of 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BTBPC8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Pk8DDb3EV6K6T

Don’t buy their 15” model for the rear, adapters don’t fit. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Bosch Icon OE 21” and 24” are your best bet for a direct fit with no stupid adapter that makes the arms stick up. Should be able to find a decent price on amazon or rock auto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

brianbgw said:


> Bosch Icon OE 21” and 24” are your best bet for a direct fit with no stupid adapter that makes the arms stick up. Should be able to find a decent price on amazon or rock auto.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bosch icon OE are my ideal for me, first ones i went with. However as the OP says bosch sells multiple variants with the same SKU/model number. Only way to tell is with the box in hand, if it says Clear Max 365 it will fit. The boxes that say 40% more life will not. The ones i had from amazon said 40% more life and did NOT fit.


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> PIAA silicones, will send edit this post with links from Amazon when purchased.
> 
> PIAA 97053 Si-Tech Silicone Wiper Blade - 21" 525mm (Pack of 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BTBP9Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8h8DDbGYZEK6C
> 
> ...


I think ill check these out since they are silicone, should last the remainder of my lease.

Did you get their rear wiper too? How did that work if so?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

My go to wipers for VW are OE Valeo. Always fit without any bulky adapters.
Disclaimer I have not changed wipers on Tiguan yet but worked very well on my other VWs.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mikep7779 said:


> I think ill check these out since they are silicone, should last the remainder of my lease.
> 
> Did you get their rear wiper too? How did that work if so?


Sorry just updated my post above, in meetings. No I did not. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Was just about to make this post, too. I bought some Bosch Icons from amazon that did not fit. Interesting that it depends on the packaging. I’ll check out AutoZone and see if they have the other kind. Failing that I’ll go with the silicone ones posted above, have always heard good things about them lasting forever.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

https://www.fcpeuro.com/Volkswagen-...et/?year=2018&m=49&e=2054&t=5&b=11&d=15695&v=

Take advantage of their lifetime warranty


Since FCP says they take the same blades as the old Tiguan, I have purchased Bosch aerotwins 3397007430 On Amazon before

Bosch Aerotwin 3397007430 Original Equipment Replacement Wiper Blade - 24"/21" (Set of 2) Top Lock 19mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INNDXG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_-EwEDbCT8V84C

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

I ordered the blades in the link below. They have been working great. It takes awhile for the blades to arrive from China but if you are not in a hurry the price is right.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_60


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Bought them from vw with that $150 cc card they sent for the sunroof light


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Got the Michelin from costco at $16 the pair... or the goodyear for $12 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

mikep7779 said:


> Bosch icon OE are my ideal for me, first ones i went with. However as the OP says bosch sells multiple variants with the same SKU/model number. Only way to tell is with the box in hand, if it says Clear Max 365 it will fit. The boxes that say 40% more life will not. The ones i had from amazon said 40% more life and did NOT fit.


I received the Bosch Icon OE wipers I ordered yesterday and as you say, they do not fit straight out of the box. There are two additional clips included in the box, you have to remove the one thats installed out of the box and put on the narrower 19mm square lock. O’Reilly has a video showing this change. 

https://youtu.be/hl5WERIlOW0

Note: my package says both “Clear Max 365” and “40% longer life” and they work just fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm about to order, but am confused.

-So there's just one SKU number, but it may or may not work?
-The words "Clear Max 365" are good, "40% more life" is bad, or both means it doesn't matter?


----------



## shep1.8T (Jul 12, 2004)

At this point I would just be content with an actual VW part number for any of the 3 wipers.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

shep1.8T said:


> At this point I would just be content with an actual VW part number for any of the 3 wipers.


5NN95542503C Left
5NN95542603C Right
5NN95542703C Rear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> PIAA silicones, will send edit this post with links from Amazon when purchased.
> 
> PIAA 97053 Si-Tech Silicone Wiper Blade - 21" 525mm (Pack of 1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BTBP9Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8h8DDbGYZEK6C
> 
> ...



+1 for the PIAA ... they even look like the stock wipers.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

On the topic of rear wipers has anyone else had issues with the OE blade? I had mine replaced under warranty because there was a big section not clearing water at 2k miles. The VW replacement blade wasn’t much better now it’s been a year and I just replaced it with a Bosch A383H which is a direct fit replacement. I’ll have to wait for another good rain to test it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obecny75 (Nov 4, 2019)

so essentially our only options for wipers that dont like 3 months to arrive from China is a crapshoot for Bosch Icons, and $60 for a pair of PIAA blades?

So far I have tried the $16 pair from costco, didnt fit and the Bosch Icons in the 40% longer life box that also didnt fit.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Obecny75 said:


> so essentially our only options for wipers that dont like 3 months to arrive from China is a crapshoot for Bosch Icons, and $60 for a pair of PIAA blades?
> 
> So far I have tried the $16 pair from costco, didnt fit and the Bosch Icons in the 40% longer life box that also didnt fit.


The ones in the “40%” box come installed with a 22mm square clip that looks just like the one our cars need but it’s too big. There are three other adapters in the box, one is a 19mm that is correct and fits on our cars. Those wipers work perfectly fine for the Tiguan.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Obecny75 said:


> so essentially our only options for wipers that dont like 3 months to arrive from China is a crapshoot for Bosch Icons, and $60 for a pair of PIAA blades?
> 
> So far I have tried the $16 pair from costco, didnt fit and the Bosch Icons in the 40% longer life box that also didnt fit.


The PIAA’s are silicone, and life expectancy is at least two years. Upfront cost is more, but if you buy regular wipers twice a year, you’ll easily pay more. I’ve been very pleased with the PIAA’s I purchased. Do NOT buy the one for the rear wiper though from PIAA, none of the adapters fit. Unless someone who’s purchased recently can say otherwise. When I got it earlier this year (believe February) I couldn’t get any adapter to work with the rear arm. So went with OEM for the rear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obecny75 (Nov 4, 2019)

brianbgw said:


> The ones in the “40%” box come installed with a 22mm square clip that looks just like the one our cars need but it’s too big. There are three other adapters in the box, one is a 19mm that is correct and fits on our cars. Those wipers work perfectly fine for the Tiguan.


Oddly mine did not come with adapters.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Obecny75 said:


> Oddly mine did not come with adapters.


You may have gotten a set that someone removed them from and returned?

I had to go to autozone so I could see in person I was getting the right ones. It’s really annoying that the Bosch with the same part number only comes with the right adapter depending on what the package looks like. I guess once you’ve bought the one with the correct adapter then you should be fine to buy them on amazon and reuse it.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

I went through 3 sets of wipers before I found ones that fit. None of the ones listed on FCP Euro fit MQB Tiguan. I’ve been working with them confirming fitment and you see now there are no wipers available for MQB Tiguan on their site lol

Through my extensive research I found that Valeo 900 fit perfectly. I got a set from rockauto. Previously had Bosch Clear Advantage but they sucked and didn’t last long at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obecny75 (Nov 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Obecny75 said:
> 
> 
> > so essentially our only options for wipers that dont like 3 months to arrive from China is a crapshoot for Bosch Icons, and $60 for a pair of PIAA blades?
> ...


Any idea which of the like 1700 adapters that come with the piaa wipers is the correct one for our vehicle?


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Who sells wiper blades for both the front and the rear?

I only read about front wiper blades being sold.

Thanks


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

lgbalfa said:


> Who sells wiper blades for both the front and the rear?
> 
> I only read about front wiper blades being sold.
> 
> Thanks


First world ****ing problems.....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Obecny75 said:


> Any idea which of the like 1700 adapters that come with the piaa wipers is the correct one for our vehicle?


If I remember correctly it was the ones labeled B. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

